# Bringing them back one bike at a time



## Barry's Bikes (Dec 27, 2011)

Custom restore on a 1959 Schwinn Hollywood, black metal flake paint two toned with Ivory, tank is added on, new tires, the rest is original schwinn.


----------



## robertc (Dec 27, 2011)

Sweet, it turned out beautifully. Did you re-chrome or is it just cleaned up?


----------



## Barry's Bikes (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks, I'm pretty happy with the way it turned out. Sanded down to bare metal and primed and repainted. Used a pin stripe tool on the fenders.  I cleaned and polished all the crome by hand and used a polish wheel with compound on the most toughest spots. Everything shined up nice. Can still see some blemishes up close however.


----------



## vincev (Dec 28, 2011)

how did you straighten the front fork or did you replace it? What pin striping tool did you use?Nice results


----------



## Barry's Bikes (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks, I used a solid bar down the tube and padded vice to get it straight (pretty close) anyway. I had I bar turned down to match the inside dia. of the tube, that avoids crinkling the neck during the process. The bar fits most fork tubes, Schwinns are built tough and will take straighting. I have back up forks in case I need one but was able to use original after some gentle bending. I use a Beugler Deluxe model 471 for pinstripes, that way I can match any paint I go with. Great tool for sure takes a little practice to get it just right, I'm still learning as I go. I start over more often than not before I'm happy with the results.


----------

